# Body builders girlfriend.



## samjanes (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this and need some advice. 

My partner and I have been together for 2 year. we love each other a lot ( Well I love him, not sure if he loves me at the moment lol) The last year he has gotten into bodybuilding, which is his dream. I was never all for it but it was what he really wanted to do, so of course  I said to go for it. First it started with a strict diet to see if his body would react to it, now about 10 months later and 9 weeks out of his  comp he is in " Prep mode" No carbs for 4 weeks, starting last week. I help him with his injections etc

He was suppose to compete in three weeks but will have to miss that as his coach hasn't been there for him enough in the last 8 weeks and he isn't ready to compete. He is really upset about it, obviously. and I know its taken a toll on him and our relationship as he has been putting in 100% effort for his trainer with times that suit him which takes away from us & Family time etc. 

Anyway the problem we are facing is lately we have been fighting so much, We never normally fight? all he cares about is training, training, training. Which I don't have a problem with even thought i miss him SO much as long as there is a balance however that balance is no longer there any more. He is grumpy, not himself, trains all night with his trainer, twice a day. He isn't the him.. bubbly, sweet,funny, loving guy he once was. 

All he does is make comments on what everyone else is eating and how everyone else is training. ( I train 3-4 times a week, only carido because I am not into it like he is and he once loved that.) I feel like maybe now he wants a chick who is into body building? is this just what he is going through now or is he not into me any more? 

I want to support him but I don't know how. He says i don't support him but I'm trying so so hard. Can anyone give me any tips. Will he go back to normal? why does he hate me all of a sudden? Am i being a sook ? 

Its so hard feeling this low and lonely and knowing i can't talk to him about it without him thinking I'm picking a fight and not supporting him. 

He asked me to get him some ice cream and I got the wrong one ( Cheat Meal) he was so mad at me saying I didn't care. 

so after venting, my real question here is, Is this normal, do all partners of a body builder feel this way? How can I support him? Am I doing anything wrong. 



Thanks, sam


----------



## GearHead40 (Sep 14, 2015)

*HE NEEDS TO GET BLOODWORK TO MAKE SURE HIS ESTROGEN IS IN CHECK!!!!!*

Is he taking the proper Anti Estrogen?

He's acting like a fucking *CUNT* and he needs to man up and stop taking his frustrations out on you.

Tell him to leave his frustrations at the gym or you're gone like the fucking wind.  Grow some balls he'll respect that.  

What's he taking besides Testosterone?  What's his cycle look like?


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2015)

he needs to get proper blood work, make the appropriate changes and stop being a moody asshole for starters


----------



## the_predator (Sep 14, 2015)

I think we need pics of you both for bodybuilding confirmation purposes!


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2015)

the_predator said:


> I think we need pics of you both for bodybuilding confirmation purposes!



this would be helpful also


----------



## jas101 (Sep 14, 2015)

Try this relaxation technique. After a hard training session draw him a nice hot bath with essential oils and Epsom salt. Put the radio on in the bathroom with some nice relaxing music. When he gets nice and relaxed throw the radio into the bath tub. Lol, jk. Maybe try a separation to see if he can get his priorities straight.


----------



## mac10chap (Sep 15, 2015)

Tell him to lay off the Tren.  It's no good for him.


----------



## Schredder (Sep 15, 2015)

It takes a special kind of girl to deal with her man going through a prep.  HOWEVER, he should be grown up enough to know that a girl needs/wants attention and time spent together and get his shit together.   2 years isnt a very long time.  If youre not getting the attention you need/want move on.  Find someone who trains if thats what you like and someone who also treats you the way you want and puts time in.

I thinks it absolutely fucking ridiculous how many guys and couples go through this issue.  Especially when the person competing is probably not going to go anywhere with it.  If this isnt a full time job that provides an income then fuck competing and fuck being with someone who cant give you what you want.  

Lifes too short.


----------



## malibuba (Sep 26, 2015)

Tell him to stay the f*ck away from Tren if he can't handle it. Trenbolone isn't for any juicer. Only if you can controle the rage


----------



## The rock1 (Sep 29, 2015)

He's being an immature ass hole i assume you guys are young you seem nice dump this dude maybe he'll learn some respect 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stat42 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah he sounds like a real faggit. Lose the loser...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 10, 2015)

samjanes said:


> Hi, I am new to this and need some advice.
> 
> My partner and I have been together for 2 year. we love each other a lot ( Well I love him, not sure if he loves me at the moment lol) The last year he has gotten into bodybuilding, which is his dream. I was never all for it but it was what he really wanted to do, so of course  I said to go for it. First it started with a strict diet to see if his body would react to it, now about 10 months later and 9 weeks out of his  comp he is in " Prep mode" No carbs for 4 weeks, starting last week. I help him with his injections etc
> 
> ...


Holy shit. Its one thing to be supportive.  But hes being a absolute douchenozzle. Whether its "normal" or not you shouldnt be putting up with it. First off, what everyone else said, he needs to get OFF the trenbolone. Unless hes like my husband and hes got some underlying issues (PTSD, TBI, etc) than theres no reason why he should be acting like this. 

The only other thing i can tell you is get out of the house for a little while. Go to your parents for a few weeks. I say that because if he keeps going down this road, hes going to get physical.


----------



## The rock1 (Oct 10, 2015)

It's not normal but it happens unfortunately.Don't put up with the crap it'll only get worse .kick him in his vagina if he gets pushy with you ...

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha the side effects of steroids do actually work. So hows sexlife so far?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 9, 2015)

I think he's banging his trainer.

There's no excuse for being a royal prick aas or not.

If he's just gotten into bodybuilding why is he already slamming gear?

Dump him and find a real man.


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

Sounds like.hes a gay

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Dec 9, 2015)

Not that I judge but ya probably a homosexual 

HAMMER-ANABOLICS@countermail.com


----------



## parganosa (Dec 9, 2015)

If my hubby will act like that to me. Im gonna dump him.and cut his dick lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

